# Free pattern Forest Scarf Knit



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi Everyone

Well its sad as I really worked on this collection but its really not the end of the world but I have been informed by Rico Design that Creative Liesl will be discontinued. It is such a lovely yarn but because of this I will be launching a number of my designs using this yarn free of charge. Any requests for this pattern I will be actioning this evening.xx
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-scarf


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is lovely!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! It's always a bit sad when a favorite yarn is discontinued.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you and God bless you ! I wish a very merry Christmas for you and your family !


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Gorgeous! It's always a bit sad when a favorite yarn is discontinued.


I know. I tried to persuade Rico to keep the yarn in the selection but they are trying to make room for new yarns and this yarn has been around a long time. It such a shame as I love working with this yarn and the shades are so strong and vibrant but I hope you guys will make good use of the free patternxx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's such a beautiful scarf and it's so wonderful of you to offer it for free!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Fialka said:


> Thank you and God bless you ! I wish a very merry Christmas for you and your family !


Ahh and you to Fialka and hope you and your family have a super Xmas tooxx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

so lovely. YOu have such a good way of looking at things.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> so lovely. YOu have such a good way of looking at things.


Rico Design have been a real rock to me and so supportive over the years. They realised that I had not been informed about the decision and felt so bad about it. They have always supported me and they have some amazing yarns coming up in the New Year. I have fallen behind with collections as I have been a little poorly and was hoping to get more stuff on before Christmas but finding it really hard with whats happening in my Christmas Diary and I seem to be doing everything in slightly more snow motion. I really hope people don't mind waiting for new designs just for a little while at leastxx


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ohhhhh!!!! Your work is so lovey. Don't be dismayed. They may come out with a yarn you love better. Merry Christmas!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> Ohhhhh!!!! Your work is so lovey. Don't be dismayed. They may come out with a yarn you love better. Merry Christmas!


Thank you Sandiego. Rico Design have never let me down and I hope everyone will like the freebies and I am so greatful for everyones support but do feel completely wiped out at the momentxx


----------



## chinalake66 (Sep 21, 2013)

Thank you so much for the free pattern. The scarf looks so warm and beautiful. Best wishes for a wonderful Christmas season.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you for your generousity. It's such a lovely thing to do.

Mari


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for this Lorraine. I have downloaded the scarf pattern. I have purchased other patterns from you and really love your designs!! Best wishes to you.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you so much for this pattern. I really been admire all your beautiful designs.


----------



## Drewbie (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you It is beautiful!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I feel for you, but look on the bright side - new and wonderful yarns for you to discover.
Your scarf is beautiful and so kind of you to offer it to everyone.


----------



## montgal (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you so much. Merry Christmas.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful Scarf and thank you for so generously sharing the pattern.

I am sorry for your sadness ..look to the future being brighter.

Hugs and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity! Lovely patterns!


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

belleflower said:


> I know. I tried to persuade Rico to keep the yarn in the selection but they are trying to make room for new yarns and this yarn has been around a long time. It such a shame as I love working with this yarn and the shades are so strong and vibrant but I hope you guys will make good use of the free patternxx


I am a little confused as I could not get to the free pattern at all. Is it you buy one and get this free? Love the scarf pattern.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

